# Venom level



## SandKing (Jul 26, 2010)

can u please id the venom lvl of these scorps for me.coz i wanna know before i purchase.thnx

H.R.junceus
L.mucronatus
L.infuscatus
C.bicolor
P.trans
L.waigiensis


----------



## Michiel (Jul 26, 2010)

The Liocheles species have a mild venom, which does not produce more then "bee sting symptoms" in healthy humans. The Lychas and Rhopalurus (Btw, it is R.junceus, not H.R.junceus) species are moderately venomous, producing sharp pains, possible swelling and pins & needles sensations in the affected limbs. I have no clue about C.bicolor, but I suspect it is medium to highly venomous and P.transvaalicus is highly venomous, and the venom may cause cardiovascular problems.

The last two are the most dangerous of your list.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 26, 2010)

SandKing said:


> can u please id the venom lvl of these scorps for me.coz i wanna know before i purchase.thnx
> 
> H.R.junceus
> L.mucronatus
> ...


no clue what the L's are. If theyre US scorpions, 1 out of 5, if theyre Leiruis, 5 out of 5. 

C. bicolor... 3-4/5. 
P. trans, depending on size, 1-5/5, wear goggles.
R. junceus 3-4/5. 

i dont know much of these species, but this is me repeating what i've heard


----------



## Quixtar (Jul 26, 2010)

Rhopalurus junceus - 2/5
Lychas mucronatus - 2/5
Lychas infuscatus - 2/5
Centruroides bicolor - 3/5
Parabuthus transvaalicus - 4/5
Liocheles waigiensis - 1/5


----------



## Michiel (Jul 27, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> no clue what the L's are. If theyre US scorpions, 1 out of 5, if theyre Leiruis, 5 out of 5.
> 
> C. bicolor... 3-4/5.
> P. trans, depending on size, 1-5/5, wear goggles.
> ...


L= Lychas, in this case, not American, but Asian scorpions.


----------



## SandKing (Jul 27, 2010)

thnx guys...it helps alot


----------

